# Wow!!!



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

13 seconds! That's a lot! ( for a chicken)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool! That definitely wasn't a silkie chicken. Lol


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya! Lol !!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Silkies drop like stones. Lol.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol  !!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Silkies drop like stones. Lol.


Hahahahaha. Thanks for the mental picture!  My ameraucana - Josie is actually pretty darned good. When she was racing Tillie to get to me the one day, she flew the whole way to beat her! About 50 yard distance she flew.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my silkie is good at vertical flight lol


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

rob said:


> my silkie is good at vertical flight lol


vertical decsent lol


----------

